# Some winter pics



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

nice pics :thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Love the first one, trees look amazing.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice photos there. Is the second one from "the beacon"?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

vectra ed said:


> Nice photos there. Is the second one from "the beacon"?


The 2nd one was from a roof of a tower block in Dudley :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Some more from the same day


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

On the forth you can see the radio masts at netherton. Very nice photos again.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

vectra ed said:


> On the forth you can see the radio masts at netherton. Very nice photos again.


You mean Turners Hill ? :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You need to concentrate on keeping the horizons straight or learn how to do it with an editing package. Your pics will benefit 10 fold if you do.:thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with Spitfire. The images feel and look great but those squint horizons take a bit from the image overall


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> You need to concentrate on keeping the horizons straight or learn how to do it with an editing package. Your pics will benefit 10 fold if you do.:thumb:





Dornrade said:


> I agree with Spitfire. The images feel and look great but those squint horizons take a bit from the image overall


Thanks Gents, the post was not a 'show it off' was just some snaps off a mobile phone while I was surveying, but will take note of the comments :thumb:


----------

